# GPU-Z and potential vulnerability to WHEA-Logger Event ID 18 Cache Hierarchy Error



## AMD718 (Feb 18, 2021)

For the GPU-Z development team - Hwinfo combined with latest AMD Adrenaline (>=20.11.2) driver on RDNA2 induced BSOD (WHEA-Logger Event ID 18 "Cache Hierarchy Error") on Zen 3 systems. See "




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AMDHelp/comments/l8i7re
" and "https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/thread...s-on-amd-ryzen-systems.7041/page-4#post-29156" . Wanted to relay this to you, from the Hwinfo dev --> "


> _Would GPU-Z be affected by this as well, at least potentially? If so, do you have a contact there at techpowerup to let them know?_


_I don't think it is affected, but can't say for sure as I have no insight into its internals.
This issue was caused by a certain register access required for advanced GPU monitoring, which AFAIK no other (public) tool supports.
But I can't rule out that some other tool isn't using a similar register access for other purposes._"


----------

